# Babies due this week?



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2006)

Anyone have babies due this week? I know I do!

Peg


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 27, 2006)

I was supposed to stay up all night so I could check on my does frequently - but that didn't work out. We got up to find that a first time mama had her babies on the wire....6 of the 8 are still alive though and I'm warming them up before helping her set up a nest for them. I'm excited about this litter as they are broken blacks!

I'll share more later....but just had to share that we have more babies! 

Peg


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Feb 27, 2006)

I've got 1 doe due tomorrow - last time she miscarried 9one week early

I've then got 2 due on 3/2 - both experienced GREAT moms (one is my GC Chocolate doe:colors

Then I've got 1 more litter due on 3/5.



It's going to be a busy week! :bunnydance:


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 27, 2006)

My broken castor MR doe, Teensy, is due the middle of this week. I really hope this litter survives, she lost her last litter and the poor little girl was heart-broken. I wish I had more litters on the way, but my other does are being very stubborn about breeding! I'm about to pull my hair out, there is one chin doe I especially want kits from, and she just won't breed! Anyone have any ideas about convincing her?


----------



## bojay (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a fuzzy lop in the maternity ward today but I don't think she's pregnant. I've had trouble getting any litters with this buck. I don't understand it. His testicles look great and he does the business but no cigar.

If she kindles :bunnydance:you'll be the first to know.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 28, 2006)

Well - one more doe had her babies - I had mated her (black doe that carries dilute for sure) to a lilac buck - and I *think* I have a lilac and a black. I sure hope its a lilac! 

Peg


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 1, 2006)

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote: *


> I've got 1 doe due tomorrow - last time she miscarried 9one week early


 It's Tomorrow!!!





Doesn't she know she's on the clock and that I don't like to wait? 



maybetomorrow (notice a trend?)morning they'll be there.


----------



## bojay (Mar 2, 2006)

*bojay wrote: *


> I have a fuzzy lop in the maternity ward today but I don't think she's pregnant. I've had trouble getting any litters with this buck. I don't understand it. His testicles look great and he does the business but no cigar.
> 
> If she kindles :bunnydance:you'll be the first to know.


 



SIGH....still nothing. I don't think she'll kindle this time. Too bad too. She's an adorable brood doe.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 2, 2006)

Well, she STILL hasn't delivered!



... BUT the other 2 does that were due today did!



(Click on Thumbnails for larger view)

First arrival of the day... 2 Lilacs & 2 Blacks? (not 100% sure on the dark one's colors)




Next litter born... 2 Chocolates


----------



## bojay (Mar 3, 2006)

I was wrong (thankfully) She has 6 kits this morning. Four black and two I have no idea. Will post photos if all goes well. She's a first timer buta great nest builder.


----------



## bojay (Mar 3, 2006)

6 kits congrats Toby!


----------



## bojay (Mar 3, 2006)

In the nestbox


----------



## bojay (Mar 3, 2006)

*bojay wrote: *


> I have a fuzzy lop in the maternity ward today but I don't think she's pregnant. I've had trouble getting any litters with this buck. I don't understand it. His testicles look great and he does the business but no cigar.
> 
> If she kindles :bunnydance:you'll be the first to know.


Congratulations Whisky. You've done good. :bunnydance:


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Mar 3, 2006)

My English lop Dahlia should be having babies this coming week


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 4, 2006)

*bojay wrote: *


>





>





> What color were the parents?





> BTW, in the first picture, the two middle"Black" Kitslook like Castor's to me (I see pink inside their ears = Agouti Markings) and in the 2nd picture, the "Black" on the far Right looks like a Castor (I see Pink under the chin and in the belly area = Agouti Markings).





> If I were to guess, I'd say 2 Black, 2 Castor, and 2 Chocolate's - then again, maybe it's the lighting, but the 2"Black" bunnies on the left of the 2nd picture kinda look like they could be blue's, they seem to look lighter than the 2 "Blacks" on the right side.


----------



## bojay (Mar 4, 2006)

You're right about the pink understide and in the ears with at least one of the black kits. These are fuzzy lops so I don't think any of them will be castor.

Doe-Mom is an orange from a broken lynx dam and orange sire

Buck-Dad is a black from a tortoise shell dam and broken chinchilla sire

It will be fun to see how the colors develop. This morning the two light colored ones are not the same color.One looks like a tort the other?I didn't get a better look at the whole litter but it looks like they are fed. One black kit was on the wire this morning but OK. It looks like they have a kung-fu grip on the doe's poor nipples.

More pics as time goes on. Thanks everyone.


----------



## bojay (Mar 4, 2006)

Picture taken an hour ago. Kits are approx. 30hrs old. Weigh collectively 10.4oz.


----------



## bojay (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is my guess. Two black, two chin, one blue tort and one lynx.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 4, 2006)

Much better picture!

"Castor" in one breed is genetically the same as "Chestnut" or "Chestnut Agouti" .

I'm going to say it looks like 2 Blacks, 2 "Chestnut Agouti's", 1 Opal, and 1 Blue.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, my little Mini Rex doe had her litter this morning. You should have seen me trying to count them! They're a very feisty bunch-and I do mean a bunch! This little three pound doe had NINE kits! I was shocked, and now I'm kinda worried that she won't be able to feed them all. I have a Flemish doe that is nursing four week old kits, if the Mini Rex's need a supplement I was thinking I could trance the Flemish and let the kits sit on her belly to nurse. Does anyone else think this is a good idea? I'm just worried about this poor little doe wearing herself down trying to feed them all.


----------



## bojay (Mar 5, 2006)

56hrs old. What color?


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2006)

on my screen, the one on the left looks to be Chestnut, and the one on the right looks like a Black.

Were these the 2 lighter ones, or ?


----------



## bojay (Mar 5, 2006)

60ish hours old

i'm still not sure about these colors.


----------



## bojay (Mar 5, 2006)

another picture


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 5, 2006)

In the last picture...from left to right I see:

Chestnut, black, chestnut, black, fawn (or orange) and a blue tort(Not sure about this one at all). You can tell the two chestnuts and the fawn are agouti because of the pink...which will be white when the fur comes in...on the bellies and inside the ears. The fawn and blue tort are just a guess. From experience, pictures tend not to show the true color.


----------



## Garden Flowers Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2006)

*Hi,,congratulations on your litter..*

*my e-lophad 7 and she didn't have a problem feeding them all. I ended up taking out a couple at a time so it was easier for the doe to nurse them.*



*gentle giants wrote: *


> Well, my little Mini Rex doe had her litter this morning. You should have seen me trying to count them! They're a very feisty bunch-and I do mean a bunch! This little three pound doe had NINE kits! I was shocked, and now I'm kinda worried that she won't be able to feed them all. I have a Flemish doe that is nursing four week old kits, if the Mini Rex's need a supplement I was thinking I could trance the Flemish and let the kits sit on her belly to nurse. Does anyone else think this is a good idea? I'm just worried about this poor little doe wearing herself down trying to feed them all.


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2006)

*lanna21974 wrote: *


> In the last picture...from left to right I see:
> 
> Chestnut, black, chestnut, black, fawn (or orange) and a blue tort(Not sure about this one at all). You can tell the two chestnuts and the fawn are agouti because of the pink...which will be white when the fur comes in...on the bellies and inside the ears. The fawn and blue tort are just a guess. From experience, pictures tend not to show the true color.









Left to Right:

Chestnut, Black, Chestnut, Black, Opal, and a Blue.

FYI, Their colors will seem to change rather quickly and make you doubt what they actually are, but don't worry... Once thier coat is completely in, it will all make sense .


----------



## bojay (Mar 7, 2006)

Today, all kits look good. The litter weighs 12.9 oz. Day four. I'll be posting pictures in the bunny blogs from here on out.


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 7, 2006)

I think I will be bringing this doe and her babies in the house tonight. She lost another kit this am. I keep finding them outside the nestbox, one at a time, dead. I don't know if she is taking them out because they are dying, or if they are dying because she's taking them out. 
This was one of the bigger kits in the litter, though, definatly not a peanut, and it was fine last night. I am thinking if I bring them inside I can keep better track of what is happening, and check on them a couple of times a night. This is a really beautiful litter, I _do not_ want to lose them one at a time like her last litter.


----------



## Snowballbunnie (Mar 7, 2006)

Can you tell me what broken black means?


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Mar 7, 2006)

*Snowballbunnie wrote: *


> Can you tell me what broken black means?


  Broken Black isa color variety= Black & White. 

Broken (and a color name here) means (the color name)& White.


----------



## Snowballbunnie (Mar 7, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## bojay (Mar 14, 2006)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12407&amp;forum_id=6&amp;jump_to=186398



link to thread with pictures as kits grow


----------

